

Ways to obfuscate e-mail addresses compared - yjukaku
http://techblog.tilllate.com/2008/07/20/ten-methods-to-obfuscate-e-mail-addresses-compared/

======
pavel_lishin
Yes, ensuring none of your actual users can copy and paste the address,
either.

